# spitfire take off - f**k me!



## bomberharris (Nov 3, 2006)

Sorry if a re-post but i this is one of my favourite ever clips Spitfire flying "past" - Simradar.com Video Image Gallery


----------



## the lancaster kicks ass (Nov 3, 2006)

it is a re-post but that clip will _never_ get old!


----------



## Matt308 (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah. They both almost bought it. Stupid stunt.


----------



## Gnomey (Nov 3, 2006)

Yeah it will never get old. It was set up although I don't think they expected him to be that low...


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Nov 3, 2006)

Video don't work for me. Can't even see the Spit. Bummer.

Downloaded it. Now I saw it. Looks a bit dangerous to me.


----------



## Hollywood (Nov 4, 2006)

Didn't work for me this time, oh well at least I've seen it before and even just with the audio portion it's great because of the purrrrrr of that sweet Rolls Royce......... Hope the guy didn't mess his drawers TOO badly.


----------



## bomberharris (Nov 4, 2006)

Had it on my p.c for ages but it _always_ makes me smile.The sound of freedom 8)


----------



## zerum (Nov 12, 2006)

It didnt work for me ,but this work: Spitfire vs Reporter - Google Video


----------



## kiwimac (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah yes, the glorious sound of a propellor cutting daisies!


----------

